# ASM 500 spray gun leaking and spitting



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

I purchased an Airlessco sprayer about 9 months ago and it came with an ASM 500 spray gun. So far I've had trouble with the ASM 500 spitting and now its leaking after only 9 months.

Has anyone had the same problem with ASM spray guns? also what spray gun would anyone recommend getting for fine finishing with latex paint. I would be using it mostly for spraying baseboards and doors. 

https://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Might need Diffuser/Seat kit- part# 243092 
Here is a link for the manual:
http://ep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/gleempaint/ASM-500-manual.pdf
Most of my guns are Graco Contractor2 
I strain my paint and use the gun filters to help packings last longer.
Use a fine finish tip for doors and trim


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

Hmm, I think you are right about replacing the Diffuser/seat kit. That seems to be exactly where the gun is leaking. I'm thinking that I'll try repacking it and if that doesn't help I'll get the Graco contractor.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Take a look at the tip of the ball on the needle. If you see a deep grove on the ball surface where it contacts the carbide seat in the diffuser housing, then you may need to repack the gun. It's a simple task.

The ASM 243092 repair kit is a cheaper version of the Graco 218070 kit. The main differences are that the 243092 does not have the diffuser bar in the housing, the diffuser housing and some needle parts are plated steel instead of stainless steel. In my shops I almost never use the 243092, and recommend replacing it with the Graco 218070 (or Bedford 20-1502).


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

I took the gun apart and I didn't see any wear but I went to a local sprayer shop and got them to re-pack it. Works fine now. I think it must have just come faulty or something because I haven't used it enough to need re-packing. 

http://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

If the gun had the original needle and diffuser and the gun was last used and put away wet, you could have had rust build causing the diffuser / ball not to seal. That's why I recommended above the Graco 218-070 repair kit instead of the one that came in the gun originally - the 218-070 uses stainless steel parts as opposed to plated steel in the 243-092. When you clean up after spraying, you must flush the water out of the system with spirits or PumpSaver. That will keep you running like new.


----------

